# Remington 700 Sendero



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

Has anyone seen these rifles being sold again somewhere? I have been trying to get my hands on one and can not find one anywhere.


----------



## solaction (Aug 31, 2004)

Yes there hard to find but Remington does still make it in 300RUM, 300WM, and 7mm mag.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I had one in 25-06 like a dumb arse sold it


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*long range hunting*

look on longrangehunting .com and they will pop up often for sale .


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Ya didnt say what caliber but here ya go.

http://www.championfirearms.com/Remington-700-Sendero-Stainless-Fluted-II-26-Hea-p/27313.htm


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a 7mag I may sell after deer season. PM me after season....


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm looking for a 7mm. I'll be in contact Bret.


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for all the help, I am in the Houston, TX area so if you see one let me know. I appreciate it.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.gunsamerica.com/Search.aspx?T=Sendero


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

I just bought a Remington 700 police in 300Win Mag this morning on GB...why not look for a 700 police? better stock and it's their 40X trigger just a all around better weapon than the Sendero..imo.


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

Has anyone seen one in any stores?


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

That's a negative , only on line or web sites


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I would almost bet collextor firearms has one. Your gonna pay for it though.


----------



## Cudkilla (Nov 5, 2004)

I have a 7 mag in stainless with fluted barrel. Customized and fully accurized by Hill Country Rifles in New Braunfels. McMillan stock and Swarovski 4-15x50mm scope. Sub moa tack driver. It has less than 50 rounds through the barrel. May consider selling it for a fair offer. Gun is practically new and flawless.


----------



## "Skinny Dipper" (Jul 9, 2012)

*remington 700 sendero*

A guy located in Aransas Pass had a 7 mm rum for sale last week on texasguntrader.com. May still be there.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

They pop up on GB almost every week.....just keep looking you will find one soon enough.


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

I don't have any experience buying a firearm from gun broker, pretty simple process? Anyone bought from gun broker?


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

TxHunter1214 said:


> I don't have any experience buying a firearm from gun broker, pretty simple process? Anyone bought from gun broker?


Yes I have many times and its very easy couple dozen transactions on there and never had a issue.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.gunsamerica.com/92203646...Available-Give-Us-A-Call-Today-For-Detail.htm


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Try guns international. Also look to cabelas. You can search on line through all of their gun libraries.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

I have an original sendero in 7mag that shoots of a rest and will hold about .5 or better at 100


If you are looking for a new gun I'd call Carroll's gun shop in Wharton, they usually have one unless Remington discontinued them. But I'd second getting the police model 700 if you can find a caliber you want.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

There was one right here in the hunts and hunting section for sale set up by hcr.


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

I actually just got one last week from a gander here locally. Thanks everyone for the help.


----------

